# Any good scary audio boards?



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Any one know Any good scary audio boards? 

Im looking for some evil deep laughter noises... maybe some terror noises like a guy yelling, etc

Please post links! Thanks!!!!


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Im actually looking for evil clown theme music too... if anyone knows any..


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Are you looking pre-loaded sound chips or a device that you load yourself?


----------



## Diaval (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello CB400

Probably your best bet is to purchase a triggerable audio board that you can record your own sounds to. Rogue Robotics has a nice board that sells for around $99 and it uses flash memory. You can record mp3 files to it from your computer and the best part is that you can configure the board to be triggered by an external source such as a micro-controller.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Check out Zombo's Midnight Midway at SinisterSonics for the evil clown theme music. Very nice.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

crossblades400 said:


> Im actually looking for evil clown theme music too... if anyone knows any..


I have some samples available here: http://thefrighteners.com/Music.htm


----------

